# Yanmar 3t82b-n engine



## Yanmar 2020d William (Dec 19, 2020)

Yanmar 3t82b-n 20. 2500rpm 1.346 
2790rpm engine. I need a engine that I can swap this engine with. I haven’t been able to locate a engine for this gray market Yanmar. So I figure swapping it would be much cheaper than rebuilding it. 
Ym20 series 82-83 power 20hp 14.9kw


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

My "opinion" would be overhaul. Burning oil, low compression, low oil pressure, lot's of blow by, just what is wrong with your engine? Not likely to find a good used engine and if you do it is likely to be way higher than rebuild parts. Are you capable of doing the rebuild yourself?

Engine Kit, EK-3T82B (southern-global.com) Might come out cheaper through Hoye, Might depend of just what is needed, I don't think Hoyes sells as a kit.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Is this a tractor that was rebuilt in Vietnam? Do you have the engine tore down yet?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yanmar 2020d William said:


> Yanmar 3t82b-n 20. 2500rpm 1.346
> 2790rpm engine. I need a engine that I can swap this engine with. I haven’t been able to locate a engine for this gray market Yanmar. So I figure swapping it would be much cheaper than rebuilding it.
> Ym20 series 82-83 power 20hp 14.9kw


I would assume this is the YM2020.  

Do you have any manual for it? Ops, parts, or service? 

Last week the YM2020 Parts Manual was uploaded to the MANUALS section of the site here:

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/yanmar-ym2020-parts-manual-npc-1387.531/ 

The engine info is also in the manual.  

Depending on your location, we could offer up a few hints to look for either a replacement engine or a swapable engine. 

3T82B-N.


----------



## Yanmar 2020d William (Dec 19, 2020)

winston said:


> My "opinion" would be overhaul. Burning oil, low compression, low oil pressure, lot's of blow by, just what is wrong with your engine? Not likely to find a good used engine and if you do it is likely to be way higher than rebuild parts. Are you capable of doing the rebuild yourself?
> 
> Engine Kit, EK-3T82B (southern-global.com) Might come out cheaper through Hoye, Might depend of just what is needed, I don't think Hoyes sells as a kit.


----------



## Yanmar 2020d William (Dec 19, 2020)

I can certainly do my best to rebuild. I’m just so darn busy. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Yanmar 2020d William (Dec 19, 2020)

Cvans said:


> Is this a tractor that was rebuilt in Vietnam? Do you have the engine tore down yet?


Not torn down yet. Rebuilding will start soon unless other options are found.


----------



## Yanmar 2020d William (Dec 19, 2020)

Cvans said:


> Is this a tractor that was rebuilt in Vietnam? Do you have the engine tore down yet?


Not torn down yet.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yanmar 2020d William said:


> Not torn down yet.


I have a part manual that shows some engine are compatible with others. 
Like the 3T80/3T90 will interface a 3T84 tractor. (YM2500/YM3000 for example). 

I suppose maybe a search on the Yanmar YM-Series machines for tractors that use the same clutch plate would be a start.


----------



## Yanmar 2020d William (Dec 19, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Yanmar 2020d William (Dec 19, 2020)

winston said:


> My "opinion" would be overhaul. Burning oil, low compression, low oil pressure, lot's of blow by, just what is wrong with your engine? Not likely to find a good used engine and if you do it is likely to be way higher than rebuild parts. Are you capable of doing the rebuild yourself?
> 
> Engine Kit, EK-3T82B (southern-global.com) Might come out cheaper through Hoye, Might depend of just what is needed, I don't think Hoyes sells as a kit.


Thank you. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Best of luck however you decide to go. Please keep us informed. We are always interested in success stories, sometimes even unsuccessful stories.


----------



## Yanmar 2020d William (Dec 19, 2020)

Of course. I’ll update my journey. Thanks again for everyone’s advice.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yanmar 2020d William said:


> Of course. I’ll update my journey. Thanks again for everyone’s advice.


In the past 48 hours, a slew of other Yanmar manuals have been added. You can download them and compare the parts manual images and assemblies. These would be a great help to anyone looking to do the same investigation you are. 

I would agree with Winston, rebuilding the engine would be ideal. This way, you know that you know what is good for that engine.


----------



## Yanmar 2020d William (Dec 19, 2020)

This is truly a d model. The way I understand is. When shipped from Japan the units 4x was removed. All the the stamps show d. Even though all the parts I look for are for a 2020.

I appreciate all advice.
Last week the YM2020 Parts Manual was uploaded to the MANUALS section of the site here:

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/yanmar-ym2020-parts-manual-npc-1387.531/

The engine info is also in the manual. 

Depending on your location, we could offer up a few hints to look for either a replacement engine or a swapable engine.

3T82B-N.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yanmar 2020d William said:


> This is truly a d model. The way I understand is. When shipped from Japan the units 4x was removed. All the the stamps show d. Even though all the parts I look for are for a 2020.
> 
> I appreciate all advice.


Bummer the 4WD was removed prior. So, your machine is a D without the 4WD making it a 2WD unit with a 4WD front axle. 

The engine would be the same regardless of the 2WD vs. 4WD. 

Was your machine sold to you as a 2WD unit then. Hope you didn't have to pay for a 4WD unit and it was found out the hardware was missing.  

On the Yanmar GroupsIO site, we have YM dealers in the UTDA preferred section and noted along with the lesser dealers below them. The better dealers have 1-yr warranty, dyno tested, many new parts, engine rebuilds like new, and all the modern safety hardware. Many of them are also parts suppliers too. 

With the machine now, rebuild is the most economical path to take. Sure would be nice to find a drop in engine to swap and bolt right in. Then rebuild the original engine as a future backup.


----------



## Yanmar 2020d William (Dec 19, 2020)

Your reading my mind.. I’ve been looking for a engine for over a year. I’ve learned 2001,2010,2020, models are supposed to match up. I have to just be patient on finding a 2020.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yanmar 2020d William said:


> Your reading my mind.. I’ve been looking for a engine for over a year. I’ve learned 2001,2010,2020, models are supposed to match up. I have to just be patient on finding a 2020.


A few years back, not sure if it was on this forum or another, a person took one YM machine split it in 2 and then did another YM model. He made one good working tractor out the deal. Was the EASIEST engine swap EVER.

If I have time or maybe Winston may recall, we can point you to the thread.


----------



## Yanmar 2020d William (Dec 19, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> A few years back, not sure if it was on this forum or another, a person took one YM machine split it in 2 and then did another YM model. He made one good working tractor out the deal. Was the EASIEST engine swap EVER.
> 
> If I have time or maybe Winston may recall, we can point you to the thread.


That sounds great.. Any help truly helps.
Thanks again for everyone’s input.
Willy


----------



## Yanmar 2020d William (Dec 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum

Info. for that one person looking.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yanmar 2020d William said:


> View attachment 66773
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we have that original document on the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group in the link of my signature. Our community made that document. I think we are on version 21 right now. That looks like version 6.


----------



## Yanmar 2020d William (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes. I found this and it gave me that little bit extra I needed. Thanks again.


----------



## junkiepaul (Jan 7, 2021)

Does anyone have a yanmar ym2020 or a ym2020d manual in english. The one thats in the manual section is in Japanese. I've been looking for the three manuals (service manual, parts manual, and repair manual) for a couple months with no luck.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

junkiepaul said:


> Does anyone have a yanmar ym2020 or a ym2020d manual in english. The one thats in the manual section is in Japanese. I've been looking for the three manuals (service manual, parts manual, and repair manual) for a couple months with no luck.


Paul, 

Yes and no. 

What to do. EZ, take a PDF image snap-shot and paste it in one of these two sites.  

This site is reasonably well when picking Bing. Google is way off. 
https://translateimages.site 

Yandex has been doing this OCR for free for several years now.
https://translate.yandex.com/ocr 

The better the image out of a Yanmar manual, the more is translated in the document.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

junkiepaul said:


> Does anyone have a yanmar ym2020 or a ym2020d manual in english. The one thats in the manual section is in Japanese. I've been looking for the three manuals (service manual, parts manual, and repair manual) for a couple months with no luck.


BTW, one other tip. 

Using the Yanmar Parts Manual you can locate certain parts, reference the item number and find a Yanmar part number. Take this part number and enter it into a search engine. Chances are, you will find an English defined name for the part easily.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

junkiepaul said:


> Does anyone have a yanmar ym2020 or a ym2020d manual in english. The one thats in the manual section is in Japanese. I've been looking for the three manuals (service manual, parts manual, and repair manual) for a couple months with no luck.


Paul, the best we had found is the Parts Manual. The Yanmar Tractor Owner Group link is in my sig as well. It was late last year we even found the YANMAR YM2020 PARTS MANUAL NPC-1387.pdf Another person had been looking for close to 16 years for it too. 

How was it found is a story in itself. 
The summary.

1. computer, not smart phone.
2. adware blocker
3. a VPN not from the EU nor N.A. 
4. several different search engines out of Japan to scan their websites
5. knowing words used by their culture and in their language. 
6. knowing the manual sequence numbers to the NPC Yanmar used.
7. pure luck in hit-or-miss tactics.  Once we learned how to hit, we still didn't understand how it worked till weeks later. Was able to find over 55+ manuals.


----------



## junkiepaul (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks so much im going to try that. when ill find it i will hopefully be able to post it on here for everyone else.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

junkiepaul said:


> Thanks so much im going to try that. when ill find it i will hopefully be able to post it on here for everyone else.


That manual SHOULD already be here.  I'll look ... 

Yes, it's there under the CUT sub-section in the MANUALS tab. 

Here's a DIRECT LINK 

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/yanmar-ym2020-parts-manual-npc-1387.531/


----------



## junkiepaul (Jan 7, 2021)

oups i should have specified when i find a Repair Manual or a Owners Manual for the YM2020/YM202D. sorry


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

junkiepaul said:


> oups i should have specified when i find a Repair Manual or a Owners Manual for the YM2020/YM202D. sorry


Paul, righty-O. 

Hope you do find something. We have only a few people off/on looking. Glad to have you aboard for the HUNT.  

Send a PM here and I can provide you with more helps.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Mazed414 said:


> Thank Everyone For Share important Information.


Have seen you on other tractor forums. Do you own a Yanmar? What model?


----------

